# The Family Vacation - Lake Sinclair GA



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Got to do some fishing while I was up there. Brim and catfish in the morning with my mom and then with the kids in the afternoon.



















Also got to do a little night fishing with my brother (crazy eyes). We were night fishing with shiners and minnows. We got into some small bass but never found the crappie.










Mom is the new owner of the GNU - Gheenoe. She loves it and I am trying to talk her into posting from time to time. If you see someone called ForumMom you know who it is. 










And its new home.











Our other activity was wakeboarding and tubing. This is my brothers boat. 










And me getting air. 











The kids.










Parting shot. Who knew that a five year old could relax a little.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Very sweet vacation. I like seing the Gheenoe in the boat house.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

Very Cool Tom! Love the "Gheenoe in BoatHouse" pic also!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks like its time for a new section...Moms and Noes [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Do you miss it yet? Where's the gnew gnu?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

New boat probably wont be built for another month. Motor and JP are still on order. I am going to be bumming rides for a while.


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

got to love the lanyard on the ankle your moms a natural ;D

great pics thx for sharing


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

It looks like yous had a great vaction.....I'm jealous.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Like the "Getting some air" pic. Would really like to see the impact pic from one second after that.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

HAHA ;D ;D!! I was thinking the SAME thing! That's awesome! Loos like fun!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I can land those little jumps thank you very much.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Kewl. I like GNU's new crib.  Boy, GNU sure looked clean, I didn't see a spec of donut crumbs anywhere ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Hope that i get to go to a boat house that nice when i get old.


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

Where's Georgia?  My last visit to Lake Sinclair was 22 years ago. After finishing Honey Do's, I'm looking forward to a "Festus Run" up the Etowah river @ Lake Allatoona - got to get the NMZ out to break in the TillarPillar before our Arkansas trip in a few weeks. A Georgia lake that is at full capacity, wow! BTW we have a blonde boy and girl too- about the same age difference (25 & 22yrs)Take plenty of pics, they grow up fast.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice Vacation Tom!

I just got back home from Blairsville, Ga for 4th of july week. I have been fishing in coosa creek and lake nottely river for small bass, trout, and brim with a flyrod. So much fun up there!!!!

Nice Pics!!

I'm going back next month


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

lets have a rally there! Do you think theyre ready for us?! ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I will call Georgia State Police if you even try.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

> I will call Georgia State Police if you even try.


Bet they would call IBGG "Boy". ;D ;D ;D


----------

